# New TT Owner & New Member



## Chris2470 (Oct 25, 2021)

Quick hello to everyone, I've just entered the world of TT ownership, it's a very nice 2002 225 Quattro in Morro Blue.
Its needs few bits & bobs & a good service, so I'll be back here for sure for all these helpful tips.
Many Thanks Chris


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Chris, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome to the forums! Enjoy the forums


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Chris, Welcome


----------

